# What to do...



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 21, 2007)

In my basement i could esily keep an orchid. Its around a constant 80F and 80% hum. My question is do i NEED to spray for some giant asians and will too much humidity kill my ooths? Do i spray or what?


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2007)

I have found I can keep orchids just like most other mantids. I keep them at room temp and spray every other day. I keep a bit of moist spaghnum moss in the enclosures. You can keep them down there if you want but I don't think it will be needed.

Do the same for the Giant Asians. Keep ooths under the same conditions as the adults.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 22, 2007)

I spray my ooths once every 3 days.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 22, 2007)

let me rephrase...the humidity and temp is at around 80% the whole time... should i spray?


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't think you need a wet substrate, since the air is 80%. I think you could spray, a couple times a week, for water, but it really doesn't need too much because of the food.

For ooths, I heard that too much water could kill it, so....maybe not?


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2007)

> let me rephrase...the humidity and temp is at around 80% the whole time... should i spray?


Probably not but I would anyways at least once a week.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 23, 2007)

> > let me rephrase...the humidity and temp is at around 80% the whole time... should i spray?
> 
> 
> Probably not but I would anyways at least once a week.


if i do the humidity jumps to 100%


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 27, 2007)

so is my ooth dead? 100% is the same as precipitation... should i be worried...i spray and then it really jumps to 100 and Oh-so-slowly down to the 80's....


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 28, 2007)

You don't have to mist them in that humidity. At 80% humidity and above 80F, bet your basement has mould on the wall!


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 29, 2007)

> You don't have to mist them in that humidity. At 80% humidity and above 80F, bet your basement has mould on the wall!


Yep im sure it does...but it just goes with weather..its so fricken freezing in the winter!!! :shock: :shock: sometimes it gets down to -20 F (outside). It does have some mold cuz the dadgum thing leaks...and floods.... :roll: :roll: so no need to mist then? great! but i have already...is my ooth in danger of being dead?


----------

